# . .



## Guest 11456 (May 29, 2003)

. .


----------



## Jaik (May 29, 2003)

The little I've seen about this setting seems like it would make for an awesome game.  Assuming my not having the book is not a problem, I'd love to get in on this.


----------



## Vardeman (May 29, 2003)

I'm here and raring to go.  I don't have my book here with me at work, but when I get home tonight (after midnite EDT), I will post an initial concept.  Thanks, Tailspinner!  You da man!

V


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 29, 2003)

I'm definitely interested in playing but since I'm running a Midnight game, I'd hate to take up a spot that could be given to someone who is neither playing NOR running a Midnight game.

Toric


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 29, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 29, 2003)

I don't have the book yet, but I'm definately interested. got room for a newbie?


----------



## DonAdam (May 29, 2003)

I'd be interested in playing. I don't have the book, and won't buy it until the 2nd print run comes out (because of the binding issues) but I can borrow a friend's temporarily.


----------



## Mirth (May 29, 2003)

DonAdam said:
			
		

> *I'd be interested in playing. I don't have the book, and won't buy it until the 2nd print run comes out (because of the binding issues) but I can borrow a friend's temporarily. *




Just so you know, the binding issue is less widespread than you might think and Greg at FFG has been doing a great job of replacing every bad copy quickly and free of charge. So buy with confidence, friend.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 29, 2003)

AGH! Never mind!

And thanks for putting me on the waiting list.


----------



## Tear44 (May 30, 2003)

Great. 

So glad i get to play in the setting.

Will get working on Character ASAP.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 30, 2003)

Could somebody provide me with a lowdown on the basics of what the hero paths do?


----------



## Jaik (May 30, 2003)

Could someone give me a summary of the channeler, the defender, and the wildlander?  Trying to decide what to play here...


----------



## Vardeman (May 30, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Could somebody provide me with a lowdown on the basics of what the hero paths do? *



The hero paths give your character a little something extra each time you gain a level.  These extras follow a specific theme.  For instance, the Giantblooded makes you a Large creature at 1st level; gives you a bonus to your intimidate checks at 2nd, 7th, 12th, and 17th levels; increases your accuracy with thrown weapons at 3rd, 8th, 13th, and 18th levels; increases your movement speed at 4th, 9th, 14th, and 19th levels; gives you a bonus to charging attacks at 5th, 10th, 15th, and 20th levels, and increases the range of your thrown weapons at 6th, 11th, and 16th levels.  I used the Giantblooded path as an example since Tailspinner put it off limits for characters in his game.  

V


----------



## Vardeman (May 30, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> *Could someone give me a summary of the channeler, the defender, and the wildlander?  Trying to decide what to play here... *



The channeler is the major spell-caster of this setting.  All characters can cast spells if they get the right feats, but only channelers will become very good at it.  They're very similar to sorcerers in 3E as they can choose which spells to cast on the fly, but can follow 3 different paths: hermetic (closest to wizards in 3E), spiritual (closest to clerics in 3E), or charismatic (combining the sorcerer and bard from 3E).

The defender is essentially the monk of the Midnight setting, and the wildlander is the ranger.

V


----------



## Blockader7 (May 30, 2003)

Thaanks Vardeman. However, I meant like

Ironguard gives you this this and this (I was on the yahoo group a while ago and saw the list of them).


But I'd appreciate it if I could be removed from the waiting list as I don't know anything about the setting.


----------



## Vardeman (May 30, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Thaanks Vardeman. However, I meant like
> 
> Ironguard gives you this this and this (I was on the yahoo group a while ago and saw the list of them).
> 
> ...



Ahh, okay a brief idea of what each one does?  OK, since it's open game content, here's a synopsis (bold is the first level ability, italics denotes as per spell):

Chanceborn - child of fate, born lucky - *Resistance 1/day*
Charismatic - charming leader, inspirational - *Charm Person 1/day*
Dragonblooded - natural magician, extra magic ability - *Bonus spell*
Earthbonded - dwarf blood, stone friend - *Darkvision 60' (120' if already has 60' darkvision*
Faithful - divine believer, protector - *Bless 1/day*
Feyblooded - natural illusionist, charismatic - *Low-light vision (60' darkvision if already has low-light vision, 120' darkvision if already has 60' darkvision)*
Giantblooded - large and in charge - *Large*
Guardian - paladin type - *Detect evil 1/day*
Healer - natural healer - *Cure light wounds 1/day*
Ironborn - tough-skinned - *Increase HD type by one step (if already d12, +1 hp per level)*
Juggernaut - Strong and forceful - *Strength +1*
Mentalist - mind reader - *Missive 1/day*
Mystic - focused mind & body - *Burst 1/day*
Naturefriend - treehugger - *Calm animals 1/day *
Philosopher - natural diviner - *Augury 1/day *
Quickened - fast as can be - *+2 initiative*
Seer - second sight, oracle - *Augury 1/day *
Shadow Walker - stealthy bastidge - *Darkvision 60' (120' if already has 60' darkvision*
Steelblooded - weapons master - *+1 to offset non-proficiency penalty*
Warg - shapeshifter - *Either low-light vision or scent (60' darkvision if already has low-light vision, 120' darkvision if already has 60' darkvision)*

V


----------



## Vardeman (May 30, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just so you know, the binding issue is less widespread than you might think and Greg at FFG has been doing a great job of replacing every bad copy quickly and free of charge. So buy with confidence, friend. *



Ah, yes... the binding...  Any contact info on getting my bad copy replaced?

V


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2003)

I would like to play if there is a space available.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 30, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 30, 2003)

If I'm in, I'll be playing a human, rogue (shadowalker).

Could somebody post a bit more detailed description of the shadow walker's abilities?

Does the Midnight rogue differ at all from the standard D&D rogue?

How can nonchannelers cast spells?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 30, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## DonAdam (May 30, 2003)

I'll probably go for a quickened Defender


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 30, 2003)

Another question:

Are we going to be using any of the confirmed 3.5 rules?

Revised Dodge, Revised Weapon Finesse, and maybe Revised Two Weapon Fighting are all very important to a rogue and we already know how these things are going to work.


----------



## Tear44 (May 30, 2003)

I have almost finished my Jungle Elf Channeler of the Healer path.

Will post her and her background today.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 30, 2003)

...


----------



## Tear44 (May 30, 2003)

Oops, missed the post about order of Heroic path picks. My bad.

Vardeman, if you want the Healer path its no problem. 

Sorry for jumping the gun.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 30, 2003)

I'm almost done with my character, but I'm stuck on the questions I posted above.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 30, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Rules Q&A*



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *Ashrem Bayle,
> 
> Since the official 3.5e is due out in July, I imagine I'll use the new rules. Unless there is some objection. I haven't actually been keeping up with the releases, so I am not well versed in the new rules. But I am planning on grabbing the new PHB when it comes out.
> 
> ...




Great! Glad to hear it.

Eagerly awaiting info.


----------



## Vardeman (May 30, 2003)

A quick question.  Would an elfling who chose the warg path get a Wogren like a halfling would?  It says to treat the elfling as both an elf and a halfling for special abilities and effects.   If so, then I'm probably going to go with an elfling warg wildlander.

V


----------



## Ishamael [At Home] (May 31, 2003)

This is Ashrem Bayle.

Don't worry about answering my setting specific questions. I got Midnight today!

My character: Human male (Erenlander), Rogue Shadow Walker

Sweeeet. I love this setting.


----------



## Jaik (May 31, 2003)

Hmmm, maybe I should also ask for a run-down of the available races...I'm thinking of doing a defender, but I want to check with DonAdam to make sure we will be distinct enough.


----------



## DonAdam (May 31, 2003)

Takron ("Tak") Dalamar
Human (Erenlander) Defender 2, Quickened
Alignment: NG

Str 14
Dex 18 (+2 racial mod)
Con 14
Int 14
Wis 10
Cha 8 (-2 racial mod)

Spd 30 ft.
Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +0
Init +6 (+4 dex, +2 quickened)
AC 18 (11 flat footed, 18 touch) [+6 Dex*, +1 class, +1 path]
*Talisman
HP 17


Attack +6 melee (1d6+2, unarmed), +4 melee (1d6+3, quarterstaff), +6 ranged (1d4+2, dagger, 19-20/x2, 10ft)

Defender abilities: Rapid Strike 2/day (extra move or attack action)

Feats: Deflect Arrows, Expertise, Improved Unarmed Strike, Weapon Finesse (unarmed)

Skills (ranks + ability mod + misc) 

Balance 3+4+2(synergy) = +9
Climb 5+2= +7
Hide 5+4= +9
Jump 5+2+2(syn)= +9
Knowledge (Central Erenland) 2+2= +4
Listen 5+0= 5
Move Silently 5+4= +9
Profession (fisherman) +4  (4)*
Swim 5+2= 7
Tumble 5+4+2(syn)= +11
*Racial bonus ranks

Languanges: Erenlander, Halfling, Trader's Tongue

Equipment: a peasant's outfit, two daggers, 3 loaves of bread, sack, waterskin, quarterstaff, some string and fishhooks, flint and steel

Talisman:
Bonus to armor class is increased to Dex bonus x 1.5 (round up).
[+6 instead of +4]
Once per day increase speed to x1.5 for a number of rounds up to your current character level.
[45 ft for 2 rounds]

Background: Takron was born to a poor fisherman and his wife in the city of Baden's Bluff. Compared to most children on Eredane he had a rather serene, if dull, childhood. The town common folk of the town had a generally gloomy outlook; they had peace now, but how long would it be until the Shadow fell over them as well? Tak's mother was especially pessimistic, always lamenting the inevitable fate of her children. She always told Tak and his older sister that they would do just find a place to hide from the darkness engulfing the world and find what happiness they could.

Tak's older sister, Serai, discovered early on that she had a talent for magic. Whenever she had a spare moment, she would sneak out of the town and spend some time in the wilderness. Tak was the only one that knew about these forays. Their parents had arranged for her to be married to a blacksmith's son, Jorvel, but the day before the wedding Serai ran away. She only told Tak, telling him that she could not let her gift waste away while others were suffering.  She could not live the life that their mother wished for them.

Tak's mother was furious when she found out, as was the family of Jorvel. They came down hard on Tak for not stopping her; it was difficult for a boy who was but 9 winters old.  His father was more understanding, recalling the glory that his Norther ancestors once knew, but did not have a good relationship with his kids; while not a drunk, he enjoyed the bottle a little too much, because it let him forget the looming Shadow.  Over the next few years, Tak's mother eventually convinced Tak that his sister had died some horrible death, that no one could push back the darkness, and that people should just accept their fate. Jorvel became a thorn in Tak's side, a bully that would give him more than a few bruises whenever they crossed paths. Tak took it all without complaint, feeling responsible for his sister's demise.

Five years went by. Tak worked with his father on the fishing boat.  He would often have to run errands by the docks, sometimes venturing into areas where the rough and tumble sailors and smugglers hung around.  He learned to avoid being noticed and the resultant trouble that would follow.  But on one of these trips, early in the spring, someone sought him out.  A lithe figure tapped on his shoulder, handed him a note, and disappeared before Tak could say anything.  The note was from Serai: she was in town, and wanted to see him.

He met up with her later that night, making him promise not to tell their parents. She just wanted to see her kid brother and let him know that she was alright. She told him that the outside world was often frightening and dangerous, but that she felt she was doing some good, no matter how small, relating a story about how she and her companions had saved a whole village from being enslaved. Serai then explained that she would be leaving the next day, which prompted Tak to ask to go with her. She said that he was too young and where they were going now was too dangerous, but that in two years she would return for him.

The next day, Tak had a spring in his step. Something new was in his life, something he had never experienced before: hope. As he was heading to the docks, he heard someone being assaulted in an alley.  This was not uncommon, but for the first time in his life Tak thought he could do something about it, and there was no better time to start. He peaked around the corner, and saw Jorvel being accosted by several smugglers.  Tak hesitated for a moment, part of him wishing to see his tormentor suffer, but decided that if he was to go off and be some kind of hero that he would have to rise above such things.  He charged the attackers, but was quickly beaten down by the large men, who left the two of them.

Jorvel never thanked him, but he did stop bullying Tak. Over the next several months, Tak tried again and again to break up fights, stop pick pockets, and protect others. Each time, he was beaten within and inch of his life.  His mother was infuriated, but it did not deter him. Finally, when trying to stop some thugs from raping a waitress in an alley behind a restaraunt, someone came to his aid. The figure wore a dark-blue cloak that was just a blur of motion, and in a matter of seconds the thugs were laying unconcious on the ground.  The stranger told Tak to follow, leading him to a secret door in the back of a small warehouse.

The the stranger removed her cloak, revealing a necklace bearing the insignia of House Baden dangling from her neck. "I've seen you around the docks," she said. "You try to help people. That's unusual. Tell me about yourself."

Tak didn't know why, but he revealed everything to her, including his sister's imminent return. When he was done, the middle aged woman introduced herself as Trina Baden. She promised that when Serai returned Tak would be ready to stand by her side.

Tak would sneak out of his house at night, going to his secret training sessions with Trina. His natural speed served him well, and he quickly caught on to the intricacies of the techniques.  Months passed, then a year, and the second spring since he had last seen Serai arrived. He waited anxiously. Even his parents, from whom he had concealed his training with Trina, began asking him what was the matter.

Tak waited a while longer, but could not bear it any more. He had the training that he needed to do some good against the looming Shadow, and he resolved to use it. He decided to sneak away in the night.  When he was leaving the house, his father called his name from behind him.  Much to Tak's surprise, his father gave his full support.  "Give 'em hell, son. Find your sister and take care of her, and you two come back here when you need to rest. Don't worry about your mother, I'll take good care of her."  The two embraced, and Tak left the city under the cover of night.

Personality: Tak is still very naive, though he would consider that a strength. The one word that characterizes him is hope; he believes he really can do something good by his life or, if need be, death.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 31, 2003)

Tailspinner,

I'm still here and planning to play.  I've been debating what race, class and path I want to be.  Now that I've seen what most of the other players are playing, I think I've just about decided what I want to play.  I'm looking at a Channeler.  Not completely decided on race and heroic path yet.  I see one Channeler already.  Would a second one be okay, Tailspinner?

Toric


----------



## Jaik (May 31, 2003)

Okay, since I don't have the book (yet, I'll probably get it this weekend...) I want to run a concept by everyone to get some feedback.  The basic idea would be a defender with either the Ironborn or Juggernaut path, a follower of a simple, hard-hitting martial art ala kickboxing.  Any race suggestions?  How does the defernder differ from the PHB monk?  Why didn't I buy this book when I first saw it?


----------



## Tear44 (May 31, 2003)

*Tashki (Danisil Channeler)*

* Character Name :* Tashki
* Character Race :* Danisil “Jungle Elf”
* Character Class:* Channeler
* Alignment :* Chaotic Good
* Heroic Path :* Healer

* Gender :* Female
* Age :* 140
* Height :* 4’3”
* Weight :* 87 lbs
* Eyes :* Black
* Hair :* Brown

* Character Level :* 2

* Known Languages :*
 Jungle Tongue, High Elven Pidgin, Trader, Erenlander Pidgin

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 12 (+1) 
* Dexterity :* 16 (+3)
* Constitution :* 12 (+1)
* Intelligence :* 10 (0)
* Wisdom :* 16 (+3)
* Charisma :* 12 (+1)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 13
* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 10
* Touch Armor Class :* 13

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 13

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* +1
* Save vs. Reflex :* +1  
* Save vs. Will :* +8
* Special Save Notes :* +2 Will from Race

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +3
* Base Attack Bonus :* +1
* Melee Attack Bonus :* +2
* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +4
* Special Combat Notes :* +1 to attack with Sepi in 2 weapon style

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 
Sepi  (Tiny, 1d4+1, 19-20/x3, Slashing)
         +3 Attack Bonus (Str + Racial Fighting Style)
Short Bow (Medium, 1d6, X3, 60ft, Piercing)
         +4 Attack Bonus (Dex bonus)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

* Balance*/3 (Dex+3) ** 0 ranks
* Bluff*/1(Cha+1) ** 0 ranks
** Climb*/1 (Str+1) ** 0 ranks
* Concentration*/4 (Con+1) ** 3 ranks
* Diplomacy*/1 (Cha+1) ** 0 ranks 
* Disguise*/1 (Cha+1) ** 0 ranks 
* Gather Information*/1 (Cha+1) ** 0 ranks 
* Heal*/10 (Wis+3) ** 5 ranks +2 Herbal Synergy
** Hide*/3 (Dex+3) ** 0 ranks 
* Intimidate*/1 (Cha+1) ** 0 ranks
** Jump*/1 (Str+1) ** 0 rank
+* Knowledge (Nature)*/4 (Int) ** 4 rank
* Listen*/5 (Wis+3) ** 0 rank
** Move Silently*/3 (Dex+3) ** 0 ranks
* Perform*/1 (Cha+1) ** 0 ranks 
* Profession (Herbalist)*/8 (Wis+3) ** 5 ranks
* Ride*/3 (Dex+3) ** 0 rank
* Search*/2 (Int) ** 0 rank
* Sense Motive*/6 (Wis+3) ** 3 ranks
+* Spell craft*/2 (Int) ** 2 ranks
* Spot*/5 (Wis+3) ** 0 rank
* Swim*/1 (Str+1) ** 0 rank 
* Use Rope*/3 (Dex+3) ** 0 rank
* Wilderness Lore*/8 (Wis+3) ** 5 ranks

* Armor Check Penalty Applies
** Cross Class Skill
+Cannot Use Unless Trained
-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :* 
Mage craft
Natural Healer- Double all Heal results, First Aid brings target to 1hp.

-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features :*
Danisil Jungle Elf
+2 Dex –2 Con
Medium Size
30 ft base Move
+2  racial bonus to Will Saves
Low Light Vision
Proficient Sepi, Short bow and Long Bow (Norm. and Comp)
+2 Racial bonus Listen, Spot and Search
+4 Racial bonus to Climb trees
+4 Racial bonus to Hide, Move Silently in Forest, Jungle and Woodlands
Knowledge (Nature) and (Aruun) class skills
+4 Racial bonus to Knowledge (Nature) and Wilderness Lore in Forest, Jungle and Woodlands
+2 Bonus Spell Energy
Cast  Guidance, Purify Food/Drink and Create Water once per day
+1 Attack bonus when W\wielding Sepi in unique two-weapon style.
Automatic Languages: High Elven Pidgin, Jungle Mouth
Favoured Class Wildlander

Heroic Path Features: Cast Cure Light Wounds 2/day
-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear:* 
2 Sepi Fighting Knives
Short Bow 
40 Arrows (in quivers)
Cloak
Jungle Clothing
Backpack
Bedroll
2 Weeks Trail Rations
2 Water skins
Various Herbs and Plants
Watcher Talisman: Maximized Heal 1/day
                              Bonus Spell Energy

-------------------------------------------------------

* Money/Barter :* Nothing
-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 30ft

* Normal Speed:* 30ft

* AC Check Penalty :* 0

* Maximum DEX Bonus:*N/A

-------------------------------------------------------

* Spell Schools:*
Universal, Transmutation, Enchantment
* Spells Known:* 
0: Daze, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Mending, Cure Minor Wounds
1: Animal Friendship, Magic Fang, Sleep, Entangle, Goodberry

* Spell Energy :* 
 Normal: 7 (2 for Level + 2 for Race + 3 for Wisdom bonus)
 Talisman:  9 
* Spell DC Modifiers :* 
+3 for all spells from Wisdom

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :*
Tashki was born while the world still had hope. Izrador’s troops were fighting hard, but still hadn’t achieved their terrible Victory over the people of Eredane. The wars were far to the North and East, but Evil Spirits made life deadly for the Dansili. Hunting packs and trader groups would often return with wounded, and dead. Her parents were always there to try and save the injured. Tashki grew up with Healing Salve in one hand and  Bandages in the other. Days were spent tending to the needy and nights were about preparing poultices for tomorrow. Her lot in life was settled early. She started on the road to becoming a Channeler. Her skills as a healer grew in leaps and bounds, and the Whispering woods shouted their lessons. Her village blossomed with her unparalleled  talent supporting them.

The years rolled on and Eredane fell to the might of Shadow. More and more the hunters came back empty handed or not at all. Trade goods from the north had disappeared and tales of occupation was the only news. And the stories got only worse as time rolled by. One by one, Tashki watched her brothers and sisters take the long walk to the Arunath mountains. They sought to become adults in their own right.  Some came back, some didn’t. The few who did spoke only of a growing darkness and dangers from both Demon and Ork. The jungle was even more treacherous than before.

When Tashki reached her age of Majority, she prepared to trek to the Mountains. The Whisper called to her. The voices that guided the Danisil were drawing her, pulling at the strings of her soul. Her village had other plans for her. As fewer and fewer people returned from expeditions and hunts, they were reticent to risk her to the savage nature of the jungle. She was as capable as any of her sisters, but none of them could do what she could. At the elders request, Tashki waited. And the years rolled on.

It was after her youngest sister failed to return form the Arunath’s that Tashki had enough. Her dreams were filled with spirits beckoning her to the mountains. The woods no longer spoke warnings, but taunts. “Face your future. Stop hiding like a child.” But still the elders denied her permission. There was always more wounds to wrap, and ill to nurse. But even the child like fey begin to feel the pangs of adulthood.

One moonless night, Tashki left her treetop home and began the trek to the Arunnath mountains. Weeks passed by and challenges that pushed her to the limits of her being were surpassed. She reached the base of the mountain and planted a Parhailia shoot. She felt that it was the only choice, a tough plant known for its healing power. Tashki nurtured and prayed at the freshly planted site for over 2 weeks. Finally, the shoot blossomed with the morning dawn, Tashki felt the secrets of the Whispering Woods more clearly. She saw how to weave the life energy of living creatures. To heal wounds that no poultice or slave could mend. Armed with this revelation she returned to her village. She was heading home.

After a few scant days at home, time to receive her scars of passage, the Woods called to her again. The spirits spoke of a greater responsibility for her. Again rejecting the elders wishes, she packed her meagre belongings and made for the edge of the jungle. Beyond the trees she had called home for over a century, lay her future. 

She knew her destiny was to be found in Shadow.


----------



## Vardeman (May 31, 2003)

*Qaridas (Danisil Wildlander)*

*Character Name :* Qaridas
*Race :* Danisil “Jungle Elf”
*Class :* Wildlander
*Heroic Path :* Warg (Big Cats)
*Alignment :* Neutral Good

*Gender :* Male
*Age :* 131
*Height :* 4’5”
*Weight :* 92 lbs
*Skin :* Deep brown
*Eyes :* Golden (feline)
*Hair :* Black

*Character Level :* 2
*EXP Points Gained :* 1,000
*EXP Needed For Next Level :* 3,000

*Known Languages :*
Jungle Tongue, High Elven Pidgin, Trader, Erenlander, Black Tongue

-------------------------------------------------------

*Strength :* 10 (+0) 
*Dexterity :* 17 (+3)
*Constitution :* 12 (+1)
*Intelligence :* 14 (+2)
*Wisdom :* 14 (+2)
*Charisma :* 12 (+1)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class :* 16
*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 13
*Touch Armor Class :* 13

-------------------------------------------------------

*Hit Points :* 9 + (1d8 + 1)
-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Fortitude :* +4
*Save vs. Reflex :* +3
*Save vs. Will :* +4
*Special Save Notes :* +2 Will from Race

-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +3
*Base Attack Bonus :* 2
*Melee Attack Bonus :* +2/+6 with Sepi
*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +5
*Special Combat Notes :* +1 to attack with Sepi in 2 weapon style

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weapons :*
Sepi (Tiny, 1d4, 19-20/x3, Slashing)
+6 Attack Bonus (BAB+Dex(finesse)+Racial)
2xSepi(Tiny, 1d4, 19-20/x3, Slashing)
+2/-2 Attack Bonus (BAB+Dex+Racial-two weapon penalties)
Long Bow (Large, 1d8, X3, 100ft, Piercing)
+5 Attack Bonus (BAB+Dex)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Skills :*

*Name*/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

*Animal Empathy*/4 (Cha*1.5) ** 2 ranks
*Appraise*/1 (Int) ** 0 ranks
**Balance*/3 (Dex) ** 0 ranks
*Bluff*/1(Cha) ** 0 ranks
*#*Climb*/1 (Str) ** 1 rank
*Concentration*/1 (Con) ** 0 ranks
*Craft(Bowyer)*/4 (Int) ** 2 ranks
*Craft(Fletcher)*/4 (Int) ** 2 ranks
*Diplomacy*/1 (Cha) ** 0 ranks
*Disguise*/1 (Cha) ** 0 ranks
**Escape Artist*/3 (Dex) ** 0 ranks
*Forgery*/2 (Int) ** 0 ranks
*Gather Information*/1 (Cha) ** 0 ranks
*Handle Animal*/3 (Cha*1.5) ** 1 rank
*Heal*/2 (Wis) ** 0 ranks
*@*Hide*/6 (Dex) ** 3 ranks
*Intimidate*/1 (Cha) ** 0 ranks
*Intuit Direction*/4 (Wis) ** 2 ranks
**Jump*/0 (Str) ** 0 ranks
*Knowledge(Aruun)*/4 (Int) ** 2 ranks
@*Knowledge(Nature)*/7 (Int) ** 5 ranks
*Listen*/8 (Wis) ** 2 ranks
*@*Move Silently*/6 (Dex) ** 3 ranks
*Perform*/1 (Cha) ** 0 ranks
*Profession (Tracker)*/3 (Wis) ** 1 rank
*Ride*/4 (Dex) ** 1 rank
*Search*/7 (Int) ** 1 rank
*Sense Motive*/2 (Wis) ** 0 ranks
*Speak Language(Black Tongue)* ** 1 rank
*Spot*/8 (Wis) ** 2 ranks
*Swim*/3 (Str) ** 3 ranks
*Use Rope*/4 (Dex) ** 1 rank
@*Wilderness Lore*/7 (Wis) ** 5 ranks

Wildlander class skill
Cross-class skill
* Apply armor check penalty
# +4 for trees
@ +4 when in forest, jungle, or woodland

-------------------------------------------------------

*Feats & Special Abilities:*
Weapon Finesse(Sepi)

Tracking (Wildlander Trait)
Quick Stride (+10' movement) (Wildlander Trait)

Scent (double range for 4 rounds 1/day-talisman)(Warg ability)
Animal Companion-Big Cat(4HD) (Warg ability)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Racial Skills, Abilities & Features :*
Danisil Jungle Elf
+2 Dex –2 Con
Medium Size
30 ft base Move (+10' for Quick Stride)
+2 racial bonus to Will Saves
Low Light Vision
Proficient Sepi, Short bow and Long Bow (Norm. and Comp)
+4 Racial bonus Listen, Search, and Spot
+4 Racial bonus to Climb trees
+4 Racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently in Forest, Jungle and Woodland
Knowledge(Nature) and Knowledge(Aruun) are class skills
+4 Racial bonus to Knowledge(Nature) and Wilderness Lore in Forest, Jungle and Woodland
+2 Bonus Spell Energy
Cast Cure Minor Wounds, Guidance, and Know Direction once per day each
+1 Attack bonus when W\wielding Sepi in unique two-weapon style.
Automatic Languages: High Elven Pidgin, Jungle Mouth
Favored Class: Wildlander

-------------------------------------------------------

*Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :*
2 Sepi fighting knives
Longbow 
40 Arrows (in quivers)
Leather armor
Buckler
2 Waterskins
Artisan's tools (fletcher)
Backpack
Traveler's outfit (jungle clothing & cloak)
Bedroll
Sack
Caltrops
Blanket, winter
Oil (3 1-pt. flasks)
Talisman

-------------------------------------------------------

*Money/Barter :* Nothing

-------------------------------------------------------

*Base Speed :* 40ft
*Normal Speed :* 40ft
*AC Check Penalty :* -1 with buckler
*Maximum DEX Bonus :* 6

-------------------------------------------------------

*Character History :*
Qaridas was always different from his peers.  The color of his eyes, molten gold instead of the usual black, set him apart, as did the shape of their pupils, slitted like those of a jungle cat. On the day of the dawning of The Last Age, Qaridas was still but a child of 32.  As the dawn broke, grey and overcast, his parents were horrified to find him missing from his bed.  Quickly the frantic parents organized a search.  Almost despairing when night fell, they pushed the searchers to continue through the night and into the next day.  At long last Qaridas reappeared, his hand resting on the shoulder of a she-tiger who led him through the astonished searchers and to the tree that held his home.  When asked why he wandered off and what had happened, he simply said that he followed his dream and she showed him the ways of the Aruun and then brought him home.

Perhaps because of this, and of the difference of his appearance, he spent more time alone than most young Danisil, becoming one with the jungle, learning to move through the Aruun like a predator.  This along with his almost supernatural senses made him one of the most promising young hunters and scouts of the Danisil.

Almost a hundred years later another dream came to him.  A dream of a bird in flight, of unseen companions, of a land beyond the deep green.  The bird metamorphosed into a stone formation, and the companions neared but remained unseen.  With only a pause to say goodbye to his parents, he gathered his belongings and set out to the east, drawn onward each day by the previous night's dreaming, until he saw it in the distance, the stone formation of a bird in flight.


V


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 2, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 2, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 2, 2003)

*Ash*

[EDIT] - 1st draft removed.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 2, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *Sorry for the late reply. It has been a busy weekend.
> 
> Jaik - Did you get the book yet? *




Sure did.  Haven't had a chance to really get into it yet, but I skimmed the races and classes enough to firm up my character concept.  I have stats, working on skills, feats, and equipment, should be up tonight at the latest.  (Erenlander Ironborn defender)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 2, 2003)

Crap... the magic section has fallen out of my book.

I contacted Greg at FFG. 

Thanks Tailspinner for dropping that name.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 3, 2003)

Character Name : Tozin
Character Race : Erenlander
Character Class: Defender
Alignment : Chaotic Good
Heroic Path: Ironborn

Gender : Male
Age : 18
Height : 5' 8"
Weight : 200 lbs
Eyes : Brown
Hair : White Blonde

Character Level : 2
EXP Points Gained : 1000
EXP Needed For Next Level : 3000

Known Languages :
Erenlander, Orc, Dwarf

-------------------------------------------------------

Strength : 14 (+2) 
Dexterity : 15 (+2)
Constitution : 18 (+4) (includes racial bonus)
Intelligence : 12 (2)
Wisdom : 10 (+0) (includes racial penalty)
Charisma : 8 (-1)

-------------------------------------------------------

Armor Class : 13
Flatfooted Armor Class : 11
Touch Armor Class : 13

-------------------------------------------------------

Hit Points : 17

-------------------------------------------------------

Save vs. Fortitude : +5
Save vs. Reflex : +5
Save vs. Will : +0

-------------------------------------------------------

Initiative Modifier : +2
Base Attack Bonus : +2
Melee Attack Bonus : +4
Ranged Attack Bonus : +4

-------------------------------------------------------

Weapons : 
Quarterstaff (Large, 1d6+3, X2, Bludgeoning)
+4 Attack Bonus
Unarmed Strike (Tiny, 1d6+2, x2, Bludgeoning)
+4 Attack Bonus
Thrown Dagger (Tiny, 1d4+2, X2, 10ft, Piercing)
+4 Attack Bonus (Dex bonus)

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills : 

Balance: 2 + 2 dex = 4
Bluff: 2 -1 cha = 1
Climb: 2 + 2 str = 4
Craft(Blacksmith) 4 + 2 int = 6 (Erenlander bonus ranks)
Escape Artist: 2 + 2 dex = 4
Hide: 3 + 2 dex = 5
Jump: 2 + 2 str = 4
Listen: 4 + 0 wis = 4
Move Silently: 3 + 2 dex = 5
Ride(horses)(cc): 1 + 2 dex = 3
Sense Motive: 4 + 0 wis = 4
Spot(cc): 2 + 0 wis = 2
Swim: 2 + 2 str = 4
Tumble: 3 + 2 dex = 5

-------------------------------------------------------

Feats : 
Endurance, Dodge, Toughness.

Ironborn Abilities:
Incredible Resilience (+1 HD Type)
+1 Fortitude Save

-------------------------------------------------------

Equipment & Gear: 
Quarterstaff
2 Daggers 
Traveler's Outfit
Backpack
Bedroll
Belt Pouch
Flint & Steel
Whetstone
2 Torches
3 Loaves of Bread
1 Hunk of Cheese

-------------------------------------------------------

Money/Barter : Nothing
-------------------------------------------------------

Base Speed : 30ft

Normal Speed: 30ft

AC Check Penalty : 0

Maximum DEX Bonus:N/A

-------------------------------------------------------

Character History :
Tozin doesn't know exactly where he was born or lived for the first years of his life, as the village was raided, destroyed, and burnt to the ground during his sixth winter.  Three days later, he was found, beaten and left for dead in a burning hut.  He had survived the beating, the fire, and three days of a brutal winter to be pulled hairless and pale from the ashes of his (supposed) home.  From that day on, his hair was palest blonde and his skin dark, like tanned leather, marking him with his mixed ancestry and the trials of his life.
His discoverer was a Dworg who only ever referred to himself as Shield.  He had heard of the coming raid, but had arrived too late to warn or intervene.  He cared for Tozin, teaching him techniques for combat, tongues for communication, and stealth for survival.  During his time with Shield, Tozin has repeatedly braved beatings, wounds, fire, cold, Orcs, betrayal, and once recently, being left for dead.  He has survived it all and come out stronger each time, like a fine blade being tempered by punishment.
At last, Shield deemed him able to travel on his own, and Tozin set out, determined to live up to his adoptive father's code, to be a shield for the weak, protecting those unable to protect themselves.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 3, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 3, 2003)

> Remember to discard excess starting money as there is little use for money in the barter system.




I thought coins still had _some_ value. After all, their material composition is worth something. Am I wrong in this?

From reading the main book, this is what I gathered. Coins are still used, but they are only worth about 1/4* their normal value. That also assumes the person in question has any use for coins at all. For the average person, they probably wouldn't but I could see the local blacksmith parting with a hunting knife for about 8gp. After all, that is a nice handful of gold that could be melted down for other uses.

* My estimate.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 4, 2003)

*Ashrem Bayle, Shade*

*Ashrem Bayle, Shade*
*Erenlander*
*1st Level Rogue (Shadow Walker)*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

*ABILITY SCORES*

*STR:*	14	+2
*DEX:*	16	+3	
*CON:*	14	+2	
*INT:*	14	+2	
*WIS:*	10	+0	
*CHA:*	12	+1

*SAVING THROWS*

*Fortitude:*	+1
*Reflex:*		+5
*Will:*		+0

*HIT POINTS:*	7
*INITIATIVE:* +7
*ARMOR CLASS:* 15 or 17 w/ Dodge (10 + Leather Armor + Dexterity Mod)

*ATTACKS*
Rapier – Att: +2, Dmg:1d6+2
Dagger – Att: +2(+3), Dmg:1d4+2

*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
Sneak Attack, +1d6
Nightvision (Darkvision 60’)

*FEATS*
Dodge
Magecraft (Hermetic)
Improved Initiative

*SKILLS*

Appraise (1 rank), +3
Balance (1 rank), +4
Bluff (2 ranks), +3
Climb (1 rank), +3
Concentration (2 ranks), +4
Craft: Carpentry (4 ranks), +6
Decipher Script (1 rank), +3
Diplomacy (1 rank), +2
Disable Device (3 ranks), +6
Escape Artist (1 rank), +4
Forgery (1 rank), +3
Gather Information (1 rank), +4
Hide (4 ranks), +7
Intimidate (1 rank), +2
Jump (1 rank), +3
Listen (3 rank), +3
Move Silently (4 ranks), +7
Open Lock (2 ranks), +5
Pick Pocket (3 ranks), +6
Read Lips (1 rank), +3
Search (3 rank), +5
Sense Motive (2 ranks), +2
Spellcraft (2 ranks), +4
Spot (3 rank), +3
Tumble (4 ranks), +7


*LANGUAGES*
Erenlander, Orc, Elven


*EQUIPMENT & TREASURE *
Backpack, Belt Pouch x 3, Rapier, Dagger x 8, Leather Armor, Sap, Caltrops x 2, Scroll Case, Flint and Steel, Small Steel Mirror, Piton x 4, Torch x 2, Whetstone, Bag of Smooth Round Stones, Roll of Twine 50’, Collapsible Grappling Hook, 50’ Hemp Rope, gold necklace (10gp), gold ring (10gp),


*SPELLS*
*Spell Energy:* 2
*Cantrips per day:* 5
*Spells Known:* Mage Hand


*APPEARANCE*

Age: 24
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 175 lbs.

Ashrem has dark hair and a dark complexion. He is slim and moves with astounding grace. He has long black hair worn in several hundred small braids. Many of these braids have small round bells woven into them, and they chime slightly when Ashrem walks or turns his head quickly. These bells act both as decoration and as a training tool for his stealth skills. When the bells chime, he knows he isn’t moving carefully enough. He has a short black goat-tee and ice blue eyes. 

Ashrem favors dark and tight fitting clothing. He wears a suit of black leather armor, over which he wears a black cloak. A black steel rapier adorns his belt and is easily concealed by his cloak.


*BACKGROUND*

Ashrem Bayle was born in a small town 40 miles north of Hallisport. Like most human, he grew up trying to avoid being noticed by the Shadow. He spent much of his years as an apprentice to his father, a carpenter. However, the life of a carpenter wasn’t for him. Ashrem, made his way through his teenage years as a competent thief and burglar. He took up with the rougher kids his age and was seemingly always in trouble. Unfortunately, he never got a chance to settle down like his father wanted. At the age of 21, his town was raided by Izrador’s forces. The town’s people put up a fight, but they proved to be little resistance against the battle hardened orcs. The town became a killing field.

His little sister, Sara, quickly rose as one of the Fell and he nearly lost his own life before he could bring himself to destroy her. Ashrem lost all of his family that day and saw to their cremation himself. Since that day, Ashrem has wondered Southern Erenland. He fell in and out of several resistance groups often acting as a scout for small mobile seek and destroy units. It was here he earned the nickname "Shade".

Recently a group of soldiers he was working with was attacked while they rested one night. Only three men walked away, Ashrem being one of them. Presently he wonders in search of another pocket of resistance.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## maddmic (Jun 4, 2003)

Tailspin, I'm still interested in this game to answer your question.

Also, what are the restrictions on the heroic paths?  Are you only allowing one character per path?  Are you allowing the paths from the new book, Against the Shadow?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 9, 2003)

*bump*

Just looking forward to this. I have fallen in love with Midnight.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 10, 2003)

Tailspinner, you back yet?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 11, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 12, 2003)

Yep, I'm still here.  Once you announced you were going on vacation, I procrastinated on getting the character together.  I'll have something posted within the next 24 hours or so.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 12, 2003)

Okay, I'm looking at a Snow Elf Wildlander with the Naturefriend Heroic Path.

I have a question on how you plan to rule on the Snow Elf fighting knives.  According to the book, Snow Elves receive a +1 bonus to attack rolls with these weapons when wielded in the two weapon style.  On the Midnight yahoo group, Wil Upchurch has stated that his interpretation of the fighting style is that the Elf wields two of the weapons but doesn't actually attack with both.  When wielding one in each hand and only attacking with one of them, the Elf receives a +1 to attack rolls without suffering two weapon fighting penalties.  Is this how you plan to implement this rule?

I'll have him posted sometime later today.

Toric


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 12, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *When wielding one in each hand and only attacking with one of them, the Elf receives a +1 to attack rolls without suffering two weapon fighting penalties.  Is this how you plan to implement this rule?
> 
> *




That doesn't make sense. If you have a weapon in each hand, but only attack with one, you don't any kind of penalty anyway. You only have penalties when you *attack* with both weapons.

I'd just rule it like it sounds. You get a +1 to attacks when attacking with two fighting knives.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 12, 2003)

Wow... we are going to have like... three.. elves in the group?

Ouch.

We're screwed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 12, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 12, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 12, 2003)

Sounds good, Tailspinner.  The reasoning you state seems sound to me.  I'll get the character posted tonight.  He's done, I just have to type him up.

Toric


----------



## maddmic (Jun 12, 2003)

* Character Name :*  Regan Halsheur  (pronounced Reegan)
* Character Race :*  Dorn
* Character Class(es) :*  Fighter
* Heroic Path :*  Shadow Walker
* Alignment :*  LN
* Description :* 


* Gender :*  M
* Age :*  21
* Height :*  6'4"
* Weight :*  235#
* Eyes :*  Blue
* Hair :*  White

* Character Level :*  1
* EXP Points Gained :*  0
* EXP Needed For Next Level :*  1000

* Known Languages :*  (Spoken only)
Erenlander, Norther
-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 18 (+4) 
* Dexterity :* 16 (+3)
* Constitution :* 14 (+2)
* Intelligence :* 8 (-1)
* Wisdom :* 10 (0)
* Charisma :* 10 (0)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :*  17/18 (when using shield)

* Flatfooted Armor Class :*  14

* Touch Armor Class :*  13

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :*  12

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :*  6 = 3 base + 2 ability + 1 race
* Save vs. Reflex :*  3 = 0 base + 3 ability
* Save vs. Will :*  0 = 0 base + 0 ability

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :*  +3

* Base Attack Bonus :*  +2

* Melee Attack Bonus :*  +5/+4  (two weapon fighting - preferred)    +7 (bastard sword alone) 

* Ranged Attack Bonus :*  +4

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 

Bastard Sword
Handaxe
Spiked Gauntlet
Spears *5

Total Weight of Weapons - 42#

-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

* Climb* -- 6 (Str)  3 ranks

* Jump* -- 6 (Str)  3 ranks

* Knowledge (Northlands)* -- 1 (Int)  2 ranks

* Ride* -- 4 (Dex)  1 rank

* Swim* -- 5 (Str)  1 rank

* Wilderness Lore* -- 2 (Wis) * 

* +2 when in northlands
-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :* 

Ambidexterity
2 Weapon Fighting
Power Attack
Cleave (2nd lvl)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial Features :*

Cold Resistance 5
+1 to Fortitude Save
Bastard sword is martial proficiency
+1 to attack when using bastard sword, greatsword, greataxe, or any spear
+1 to attack when in a group of 5 or more Dorn
Knowledge (Northlands) is a class skill
Wilderness Lore checks get +2 when in Northlands

* Heroic Path Features :*

1st Level - 60' Darkvision
2nd Level - Shadow Veil 1/Day

-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

Scale Mail - 30#
Small Wooden Shield - 5#
Backpack - 2#
Bedroll - 5#
Flask - neg
Flint & Steel - neg
Hunk of Bread *2 - 1#
Hunk of Cheese *2 - 1#
Pouch, belt - 3#
Rations, trail *10 days - 10# 
Rope, hemp 50' - 10#
Signal Horn - 1#  (spent 1 gp, figured he could have this as a fam heirloom?)
Torch *5 - 5#
Waterskin *2 - 8#
Whetstone - 1#

Total Weight of Equpiment - 81#

Total Weight Carried - 123#

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :*  30'

* Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) :*  20'

* AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :*  -4

* Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :*  +3

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :*

Forthcoming

Edit:  Bumped to 2nd Level


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 12, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 13, 2003)

Character Name : Therion Izadne
Character Race : Snow Elf
Character Class(es) : Wildlander
Heroic Path : Naturefriend
Alignment : NG
Description : 

Forthcoming

Gender : M
Age : 133
Height : 4'6"
Weight : 87#
Eyes : Ice Blue
Hair : Silvery White

Character Level : 2
EXP Points Gained : 1000
EXP Needed For Next Level : 3000

Known Languages : (Spoken only)
High Elven, Patrol Sign, Pidgin Orcish, Erenlander, Trader's Tongue
-------------------------------------------------------

Strength : 14 (+2) 
Dexterity : 16 (+3)
Constitution : 12 (+1)
Intelligence : 12 (+1)
Wisdom : 14 (+2)
Charisma : 12 (+1)

-------------------------------------------------------

Armor Class : 16

Flatfooted Armor Class : 13

Touch Armor Class : 13

-------------------------------------------------------

Hit Points : 17

-------------------------------------------------------

Save vs. Fortitude : 5 = 2 base + 1 ability + 1 race
Save vs. Reflex : 3 = 0 base + 3 ability
Save vs. Will : 0 = 0 base + 2 ability

-------------------------------------------------------

Initiative Modifier : +3

Base Attack Bonus : +2

Melee Attack Bonus : +4 (+5 two fighting knife style)

Ranged Attack Bonus : +5 (+6 within 30 feet for Point Blank feat)

-------------------------------------------------------

Weapons : 

Snow Elf Fighting Knives (x2) (1d6+2, 1d6+3 against Orcs)
Long Bow (1d8, 1d8+1 against Orcs within 30 feet)
40 Arrows

Total Weight of Weapons - 11#

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills : 

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

Animal Empathy -- 6 (Cha) 4 ranks

Climb -- 7 (Str) 1 rank (+4 Snow Elf bonus)

Craft (Bowmaking) -- 3 (Int) 2 ranks 

Handle Animal -- 6 (Cha) 4 ranks

Heal -- 4 (Wis) 2 ranks

Hide -- 6 (Dex) 3 ranks

Intuit Direction -- 4 (Wis) 2 ranks

Jump -- 3 (Str) 1 rank

Knowledge (Nature) -- 4 (Int) 3 ranks

Listen -- 6 (Wis) 2 rank (+2 Snow Elf bonus)

Move Silently -- 6 (Dex) 3 ranks

Search -- 4 (Int) 1 rank (+2 Snow Elf bonus)

Speak Language (Trader's Tongue) -- 1 rank

Spot -- 5 (Wis) 1 rank (+2 Snow Elf bonus)

Wilderness Lore -- 7 (Wis) 5 ranks

-1 to the following skill checks when wearing his Studded Leather armor:  Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, and Move Silently 

-------------------------------------------------------

Feats : 

Point Blank Shot
Animal Communion (Wildlander Trait)
Master Hunter - Orcs (Wildlander Trait)

-------------------------------------------------------

Racial Features :

Cold Resistance 5
+1 to Fortitude Save
Low-Light Vision
Proficient with Snow Elf Fighting Knives, Longbow and Shortbow
Proficient in Elven Exotic Weapons as if Martial Weapons
+1 to attack when using two weapon fighting knife style
+2 saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects
+2 skill check bonus to Listen, Search and Spot
+4 bonus to Climb checks when climbing trees
Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Veradeen) are class skills
+2 bonus to Knowledge (Nature) and Wilderness Lore checks in forests or woodlands
+1 to attack when using Icewood bows
2 extra spell points
Choose two 0 level spells from Druid list if Wisdom is higher than 10 and cast each of these spells once per day (Cure Minor Wounds and Create Water)

Heroic Path Features :

1st Level - Calm Animals 1/day (double duration with talisman)
2nd Level - Detect Animals or Plants 1/day

-------------------------------------------------------

Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) : 

Studded Leather - 20#
Backpack - 2#
Bedroll - 5#
Bell - neg
Flint & Steel - neg
Trail Rations (3 days) - 3#
Chalk (2 pieces) - neg
Pouch, belt - 1#
Waterskin - 4#
Winter Blanket - 3#
Traveler's Outfit - 5#
Torch (2) - 2#

Watcher Talisman:
Bonus to Animal Empathy & Handle Animal is increased to Cha bonus x 1.5 (round up). [+2 instead of +1]
Once per day double the duration of a calm animals spell.

Total Weight of Equpiment - 45#

Total Weight Carried - 56# (Light Load)

-------------------------------------------------------

Base Speed : 30'

Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) : 30'

AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) : -1

Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) : +3

-------------------------------------------------------

Character History :

Forthcoming


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 13, 2003)

...


----------



## DonAdam (Jun 14, 2003)

Sweet.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 16, 2003)

Just wanted to let the other players know that I have dropped this game in favor of Tailspinners other game. Have fun guys!


----------



## maddmic (Jun 16, 2003)

So does this mean that the Shadow path is open?  If so, I think I'd like that one instead.....


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 16, 2003)

...


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 16, 2003)

What is the general terrain in the area around the formation?

V


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2003)

...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2003)

...


----------



## Tear44 (Jun 17, 2003)

I just noticed, but i think the first three characters who posted in the story area all have names that begin with "T".


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2003)

...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll get Therion's background up tomorrow night.  Sorry for the delay.

Toric


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, I have not received any email updates since my last post.  I'll get Qaridas' response to the initial post ASAP, and the background in a day or so.

V


----------



## maddmic (Jun 20, 2003)

Sorry I haven't been able to post the history yet.  It's been a busy couple of weeks.  I'll try to get it done by mid-week next week.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 20, 2003)

History posted.  Check back on page one at the end of Qaridas' character sheet.

V


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 23, 2003)

I still haven't posted a history for Therion.  Rather than make lame excuses I'll just say I'll have it up in a day or two.    Sorry for the delay.

Toric


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 24, 2003)

...


----------



## DonAdam (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry for the confusion, I wrote in "Improved Unarmed Strike" since it is a class feature for the Defender.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 26, 2003)

...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2003)

...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 8, 2003)

...


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 8, 2003)

Just an idea all, but maybe we should all decide on a common language to take with skill points. So we can communicate a bit better. 

Just from the posts so far, I'd think Trader or Erenlander would be best.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm thinking Erenlander would be a good idea since Regan only gets 2 skill points and he already has that.  

BTW, level up is as follows:

+1 BAB
+1 Fort Save
Bonus Feat - Cleave
Climb +1 Rank
Jump +1 Rank
Heroic Path Ability gained - Shadow Veil 1/Day


----------



## DonAdam (Jul 8, 2003)

I second the Erenlander suggestion, simply because it lets us avoid having a pidgin language as the common tongue of the group.


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 8, 2003)

BAB +1
Will Save +3
6 Skill points
-1 Erenlander Pidgin
-1 Wilderness Lore
-1 Prof: Herb (Now get +2 heal skill synergy bonus)
-1 Know: Nature
-1 Healing
-1 Concentration
New Spells
-Goodberry
-Entangle
Spell Energy: 7
** Missed 0 level spell
-Cure Minor Wounds
Healer Path
-Can now Cure Light Wounds 2 times per day
Can also summon a Familiar once she has gathered 10GP worth of Magical Materials


----------



## DonAdam (Jul 8, 2003)

Posted my changes, except hit points (I'm assuming DM rolls them).

Skill points (4 base + 2 Int + 2 Erenlander):
1 Tumble (synergy to Jump and Balance)
1 Jump (synergy to Tumble)
1 Listen
1 Hide
1 Move Silently
1 Climb
1 Swim

I left 1 skill point open in case we go for a different common language.

Defender ability: Rapid Strike

Path ability: +1 dodge bonus to AC

+1 BAB
+1 Ref


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 9, 2003)

Okay, here's my changes.

Skill points (6 base + 2 Int):
1 Craft (Bowyer)
1 Craft (Fletcher)
1 Hide
1 Intuit Direction
1 Knowledge (Nature)
1 Move Silently
1 Swim
1 Wilderness Lore

Wildlander ability: Quick Stride (+10' Movement)

Path ability: Animal Companion (4HD Big Cat. Tailspinner, can you provide the stats?)

+1 BAB
+1 Fort. Save

V


----------



## Jaik (Jul 9, 2003)

Changes to Tozin:

+1 Base Attack
+1 Reflex Save (class)
+1 Fortitude Save (Ironborn)
+1d10 hit points (Pending DM's Roll)
Defendar Ability: Cover Ally

Skills (4 base + 1 int + 2 racial):
1 Hide
1 Listen
1 Move Silently
1 Sense Motive
1 Spot (cc)
1 Tumble


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 9, 2003)

...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 9, 2003)

...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

Changes to Therion:

+1 to base attack
+1 Fortitude Save
Added 8 hit points rolled by Tailspinner

Added new heroic path power (Detect Animals or Plants 1/day)

Wildlander Trait (Master Hunter - Orcs) (+1 to melee damage against Orcs, +1 to ranged damage within 30 feet against Orcs, +1 to Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot and Wilderness Lore when dealing with Orcs)

Skills (6 +1 Int):
1 Animal Empathy
1 Handle Animal
1 Hide
1 Knowledge (Nature)
1 Listen
1 Move Silently
1 Wilderness Lore

Increased Charisma bonus to Animal Empathy and Handle Animal from the Talisman

Added double duration comment for Calm Animals heroic path 1st level ability from Talisman


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 14, 2003)

...


----------



## DonAdam (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm headed to GenCon tomorrow, so I won't be able to post until next Tuesday probably.

Standing action for Tak: if we're in battle, and a bad guy gets close to him, he'll whack it.


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 22, 2003)

Just curious if things are still happening here? Or are most people away for gencon?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 24, 2003)

...


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 25, 2003)

I'd have no problems with it. Would have to re-write Tashki a bit with new skills of course. And there is a bunch of shifting around of spells for the channeler.

But I would be all for it.


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 25, 2003)

Okay with me to switch to 3.5, but just a few questions.

1) The wildlander has the same skill list as the 3.0 Ranger, except for Concentration.  Should I use the 3.5 Ranger skill list and remove Concentration?

2) The 3.0 Ranger gets 4+INT skill points.  The 3.5 Ranger gets 6+INT skill points.  The Wildlander gets 6+INT.  Do I add 2 skill points to the base making it 8+INT?

3) The 3.0 Ranger & the Wildlander get a good FORT save bonus.  The 3.5 Ranger gets good FORT & REF save bonuses.  Do I bump the REF bonus for the Wildlander?

4) The 3.0 & Midnight Druids have the same skill list.  The 3.5 Druid adds Spot & Listen.  When I Prestige to Druid, do I get to add Spot & Listen as class skills?

That's all I can think of for now.

V


----------



## Jaik (Jul 25, 2003)

I just bought the 3.5 PHB and haven't even cracked the covers yet, but from everything I've heard so far, I think I'd like to switch to 3.5, especially since it doesn't seem to affect defenders that much


----------



## maddmic (Jul 26, 2003)

I don't mind going to 3.5 in this game, I just think that it may be a bit difficult with the Midnight setting.  I could be wrong though...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2003)

...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 30, 2003)

...


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have started to make the conversion over to 3.5 in the rogues gallery section. I have run into a few things.

1) Detect Magic is now a Divination school, not Universal in 3.5. I have no access to Div spells yet. Do I need to replace it?

2) Animal Friendship no longer exsists as a spell. I was heading towards a Druid like build, with plans to take the Druid PrC when it was atainable. Animal Friendship is a requirment for the Druid. 

I was wondering how you wanted to handle this?

I also dropped the Healing Synergy bonus from Prof:Herbalist as it didn't appear on the synergy list anymore.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 30, 2003)

...


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 30, 2003)

Okay, and I'll reselect for Animal Frienship as well.

Took Arcane Mark, as it was the other Universal School spell.

And exchanged Animal Friendship for Charm Animal.

BTW Tashki is looking for a familiar while on this cross country trip.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 1, 2003)

So we're going ahead with the switch to 3.5?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2003)

~*~* I just noticed the change in dates so I'm sure you have a full house and I'm sorry to have bothered you all.*~*~*


Hey I just read through this and I was wondering if you had room for one more?   I "won" a copy on eBay and it should be here in a few days 3-5.  I also have all three of the 3.5 D&D books.  DOn't let my lack of posts fool you, I'm quite the poster and will check in many times a day. 

Anyhow, if you don't have room no hard feelings.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 5, 2003)

...


----------



## Jaik (Oct 2, 2003)

Just a heads-up, I'll be getting married this weekend and won't be back until Wednesday.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2004)

...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm still here.  What did you have in mind with regards to this game?

Toric


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 19, 2004)

...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 25, 2004)

...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 28, 2004)

Yes, I'm interested.  In the new thread, I have posted that I was a bit lost.  Now that I've read this, I understand what's going on.

Toric


----------

